# What roms work with 621



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

What roms work with a rooted d2 that is on 621? The ones i have tried wifi is broken.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slogar25 (May 22, 2012)

What have you tried?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't call it broken until you have tried EVERYTHING. There are thousands of other users who have no issues with it at all. The handful that do (and I kid you not, it /is/ only a handful) either have a certain brand of router or some crazy off-the-wall encryption method. Yes, I /have/ myself seen wifi have issues connecting, but only on my friends router.

Take it from a dev of CM9 for this family of Motorola phones. It /is/ technically our software to blame, but it's your hardware that's causing it.


----------



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

So I definitely did not want to offend anyone. I was just kind of assuming that it was the fact that the phone had been upgraded to 621 that was causing the wifi issue.

The ones I have tried are

Liberty 3 v 2.0
MediiicckMod
Apex

And CM 7 won't eveen flash because it fails kerrnel check

With the phone stock it will connect fine at home and work, but noot once I put aa custom rom on it.

Any thoughts suggestions

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

rvpartsguy said:


> And CM 7 won't eveen flash because it fails kerrnel check


That's because CM7 from CyanogenMod website is for Froyo, something you can't revert to.


----------



## eMWu (Jul 12, 2011)

I couldn't even connect to an unsecured wifi with CM7 (the Gingerbread one) unless I set up a static IP in the phone settings.


----------



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

Now wasnt there a kernel change with 621? What roms are people using? How does CM 9 work on the d2?

Thanks for the input

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

rvpartsguy said:


> Now wasnt there a kernel change with 621? What roms are people using? How does CM 9 work on the d2?
> 
> Thanks for the input
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


621 is still a Gingerbread kernel... and Gingerbread userland. You can run /anything/ that's made for GB on it. Case in point: I'm on the D2G running 608 kernel with 629 proprietary files. Works perfect.


----------



## supercutetom (Oct 7, 2011)

I got around the kernel check for cm7 and can give you the ROM if you're interested


----------



## slogar25 (May 22, 2012)

eMWu said:


> I couldn't even connect to an unsecured wifi with CM7 (the Gingerbread one) unless I set up a static IP in the phone settings.


At least it connects even if static IP.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

supercutetom said:


> I got around the kernel check for cm7 and can give you the ROM if you're interested


 Definitely !


----------



## supercutetom (Oct 7, 2011)

I stuffed it into the cm7 topic here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2895-dev-threaddroid-2-cm7-with-gingerbread-kernel/page__st__4680


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> That's because CM7 from CyanogenMod website is for Froyo, something you can't revert to.


True for the D2G, but the D2 has been GB since March. Not sure why it's so special.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

joeblow789 said:


> True for the D2G, but the D2 has been GB since March. Not sure why it's so special.


Because the D2 maintainer's actually maintained lol. Me and Rev kinda dropped "official" support for D2G when we saw how long it took to get it official.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Because the D2 maintainer's actually maintained lol. Me and Rev kinda dropped "official" support for D2G when we saw how long it took to get it official.


Considering when it was released and when the work was being done, it was /the/ global Android phone.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

To answer the original question, CM9 and MIUI V4 both have WIFI functioning without issue on .621


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

All ICS roms to work fine on 621 that i have tried. AOKP, CM9, Gummy and Miui v4 all with working wifi.


----------



## slogar25 (May 22, 2012)

LiquidICS has working wifi as well.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trespasser (Jul 31, 2012)

Actually, CM7 from CM's website for this phone actually is running on GB kernel. Back in November of 2011 it was still based on the Froyo kernel, but no longer. To further complicate maters, they didn't even take down the Froyo based builds off the website, they just renamed the device on get.cm. Anything with a "CDMA" prefix on it is using the old Froyo kernel. The new stuff that is still getting nighties is on GB kernel.

http://get.cm/?device=droid2
http://get.cm/?device=droid2we

^^GB kernels running CM7 for our phone.

I just know because I went though many months of confusion over on CM's forums until I had it cleared up for me.

Oh, PS Bikerdude in case you are reading this - just tossed some dollars your direction for some beer money. Thanks for everything you do and heres to hoping you can push the CM9 rom to stable or near-stable status before you get *too* burned out. :-D <3


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

trespasser said:


> Actually, CM7 from CM's website for this phone actually is running on GB kernel. Back in November of 2011 it was still based on the Froyo kernel, but no longer. To further complicate maters, they didn't even take down the Froyo based builds off the website, they just renamed the device on get.cm. Anything with a "CDMA" prefix on it is using the old Froyo kernel. The new stuff that is still getting nighties is on GB kernel.
> 
> http://get.cm/?device=droid2
> http://get.cm/?device=droid2we
> ...


Just to clarify, my understanding is like what bikedude said- CM7 for the D2G (droid2we) is Froyo with or without the CDMA device build prefix. It may not be logical, but I think that's the way it is. Since lots of folks switch between D2 & D2G threads either to pick up tips or because they're noobs, thought we should clear that up.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

joeblow789 said:


> Just to clarify, my understanding is like what bikedude said- CM7 for the D2G (droid2we) is Froyo with or without the CDMA device build prefix. It may not be logical, but I think that's the way it is. Since lots of folks switch between D2 & D2G threads either to pick up tips or because they're noobs, thought we should clear that up.


My only question is: Who's maintaining it? According to the CM Changelog, it's

```
* Droid2we (Droid2 Global): RevNumbers, x13thangelx
```
, but for some reason I just don't believe that... x13 isn't active at the moment for CM7, and RevNumbers just kinda dropped off the face of the earth....

I almost want to say that those nightlies are built blindly with few, if any, device-specific fixes.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> My only question is: Who's maintaining it? According to the CM Changelog, it's
> 
> ```
> * Droid2we (Droid2 Global): RevNumbers, x13thangelx
> ...


That would be correct. There hasn't been anything even submitted for d2g official builds since we did the initial submit/forks.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> That would be correct. There hasn't been anything even submitted for d2g official builds since we did the initial submit/forks.


Which means anything in there is bound to be from one of the first few functional builds iirc...


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> Which means anything in there is bound to be from one of the first few functional builds iirc...


Not quite. It was up to right before the GB change iirc. We held off for a while on submitting.


----------

